# Racechip Pro2 (N47) Review



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> BlueC
> 
> I recently added the RC as well. I went wil Ultimate because RC said it built torque much smoother. It is upgradable by downloading...who knows if I will ever need this.
> 
> ...


Did you add the RC ultimate? What made you decide on that over the others?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jamolay

I went with Ultimate. RC said the faster processor would make for smoother torque build up. 

I have nothing to compare the two with. The Ultimate is great. 

So far all is good. Along with the adjustable comfort/sport modes, the car is fun and a pleasure to drive. 

I am still collecting gas mileage numbers. 39.25 on my last trip of 300+ miles. 

I will check city in a couple days now.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> Jamolay
> I went with Ultimate. RC said the faster processor would make for smoother torque build up.
> I have nothing to compare the two with. The Ultimate is great.
> So far all is good. Along with the adjustable comfort/sport modes, the car is fun and a pleasure to drive.
> ...


Are you on stock setting ? 
Do you feel the difference? 
I know the X5 35d guys have tested higher settings I can recommend their 2-3 favorite settings


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

LycanNyc,

Stock settings. I want to get a good read on fuel economy before I make any changes.
Car is much faster and more responsive. A lot of fun to drive.

I want to try with some additional torque, so your advice would be helpful.

Also, since you have experience with RC, did they change their hp and tq numbers on the website?

They seem to be more representative of the numbers when they send the tuner rather than peak. Better option.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

If your stock setting is B1, DF or CE, the following apply:

Performance Level 1 - D1
Performance Level 2 - E2

If your stock setting is 9B or BC, the following apply:

Performance Level 1 - CE
Performance Level 2 - DF

If your stock setting is FE or E0, the following apply:

Performance Level 1 - E2
Performance Level 2 - F3


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

LycanNyc

Thank you. I will look at the box and check it out. 

These are the next step setting correct?

Thanks


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> LycanNyc
> 
> Thank you. I will look at the box and check it out.
> 
> ...


Yes for your 535D


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> LycanNyc,
> 
> Is it a good upgrade? Does it make a difference even with the tuner already on car?
> 
> Thx!





Fenstermaker1 said:


> Cool. Thanks!


Welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

One more question...after reading RC brochure and instructions. It seems one dial controls how much of the rpm band is affected by the tuner. An increase in this alone would have huge benefits.

The other controls the maps or power. So with a 50 hp increase on the setting they sent me, a 1.5% increase is about 20hp per setting. Right?

Thanks again LycanNyc.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Bumped mine up to the E2 setting. Seems noticeably better for performance, no codes thrown. Waiting for warmer temps (been around freezing the past week) before knowing the full impact.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueC,

I have family in St. Paul. Does it ever warm up in MN? JK, summers are beautiful.

Let me know how the new setting works. How does it feel, where is it stronger and how does it run out?

Thanks


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, it's been a cold winter for the most part, but feels like it's ending early. The diesel simply takes so long to warm up when its below 32F. We hit 70F a couple weeks ago though...

I got a bit of driving in today with the new setting. Seems to really be a good fit for what I want with performance. I don't really ever feel the need to slam on the throttle, 1/4-1/2 throttle gets the job done since it pulls decently on the low-mid range RPMs now. Fuel efficiency feels a bit better on this setting too. I wonder if it relates to the fact that this warms the engine up quicker? More performance, more heat? Not sure, but I'll know when I get another tank or two of fuel.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

In FL, warming up is not a problem. Now my 2005 Cummins, that was a different story...

I am about ready to slide up to E2 also. Did you try C or D? Am I on the right track with this? I thought the manual said one letter at a time. I think mine is suppose to be on B.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

At least for the 328d, you don't move the letter, only the number. E-0 is the base tune (what it's shipped with), and the next step up is E-2. I had inquired with Racechip directly and this is what they recommend.

I'd imagine the 535d is the same, but it doesn't hurt to send them an e-mail to confirm. They're usually pretty good at responding same day.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Fenstermaker1 if you start trying out C or D then it will become a lot of settings to try, because S1 and S2 all have functions in the Deisel setup. 

As per my findings with the X5 35d guys they have tested all settings yep over a year now. As I posted before 

If your stock setting is B1, DF or CE, the following apply:

Performance Level 1 - D1
Performance Level 2 - E2

If your stock setting is 9B or BC, the following apply:

Performance Level 1 - CE
Performance Level 2 - DF

If your stock setting is FE or E0, the following apply:

Performance Level 1 - E2
Performance Level 2 - F3


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you both. This helps!


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

LycanNyc,

I opened my tuner at I was at E 0. I moved it to E 1. I will move it to E 2 after all is well. This sound right?


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> LycanNyc,
> 
> I opened my tuner at I was at E 0. I moved it to E 1. I will move it to E 2 after all is well. This sound right?


Go straight to E2. Thats what RaceChip recommends. Worked well for me.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> LycanNyc,
> 
> I opened my tuner at I was at E 0. I moved it to E 1. I will move it to E 2 after all is well. This sound right?





BlueC said:


> Go straight to E2. Thats what RaceChip recommends. Worked well for me.


+1 
E0 goes str8 to E2 and the next performance level is is F3 after that.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

This from 0-E2 is 1.5% increase? Or is this two steps?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueC,

What else are you seeing on E-2? I changed over last night. I have driven very little so far. Have you checked your fuel economy? Hand cal. Of course as our computer is way off now.

I appreciate any updates and will report my findings as well.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Haven't filled my tank yet. I'll have a better idea of fuel economy in a week or so. Performance in general seems ideal. Better than the default E0 setting.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys fully stock X3 xDrive28i with some Racechip settings, its proven better than stage1 out there. If you have any supporting mods it will be even better balanced. I am installing BMC Air Filter and thinking of getting chargepipe and down pipe installed maybe.

I know Diesels are totally different but look at my baseline run


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueC

Any updates on last updated setting. I now have 500+ miles on mine and all good so far.

This tank I will check the economy numbers. Car feels really good.

Happy EASTER.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Still seems to be great. No codes, running smoothly.

Did a full-up today and my average was 34.5mpg, up 1mpg from the the last fill. Outside temps have been comparable between the two (30F-50F range). I consider that fairly decent considering I'm driving the car harder than I have previously.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

BlueC said:


> Still seems to be great. No codes, running smoothly.
> 
> Did a full-up today and my average was 34.5mpg, up 1mpg from the the last fill. Outside temps have been comparable between the two (30F-50F range). I consider that fairly decent considering I'm driving the car harder than I have previously.


After driving different modes and now testing my HP/TQ numbers with Torque Pro app and sometimes Dash Command, I've noticed that ANY TUNE will require some adapting, so drive at least 50-100 miles and recommended is 1 whole tank to get the big picture of that setting 

I am thinking of selling or trading in my 28i this summer and get the 28d if I can find it CPO since I want a diesel so bad (better MPG) and still can transfer my Racechip 



Fenstermaker1 said:


> BlueC
> 
> Any updates on last updated setting. I now have 500+ miles on mine and all good so far.
> 
> ...


So lucky you have 535d !! I want that engine asap


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ha! The diesel is great!


----------



## JAPearson (Sep 9, 2011)

got the turbos replaced at 85K they aren't that tough


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

JAPearson said:


> got the turbos replaced at 85K they aren't that tough


What 335d do you have? E90 or F30 ?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueC

Just checked in town fuel economy on E2. Hand cal 30.3. Very good. Most gas powered Hondas and Toyotas are not hitting this.

I am still right at 40 mpg on the open road. All good, no CELs.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys stick to any of those settings I posted there wont be any CEL for sure. 
The F15 35d guys have experimented with all settings plus Racechip notified them of the Performance Levels


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

JAPearson,

What happened? CBU or just wore out?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Glad to hear it. Car runs great, smooth and efficient. 

What do we really gain from D1 to E2? I hear 1.5% increase but has the F15 guys had any empirical data. I did see one Dyno run on their site. 

Thanks


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

hard to find info on this piggyback, what exactly is it hooking into, the ECU ? or onto sensors like the TMAP ?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

It is a piggyback so no retune. It is modifying the fuel parameters as I understand it. With a diesel, this is the way to effect change. The MAF for increased air flow and then the ECU makes adjustments in boost. Loose interpretation but close.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah I know it's a piggyback, but what sensors is it hooked to, it's not intercepting ecu cables like the JB4 right?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

It mounts right to the fuel rail electonics.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> I believe I read this in my instruction from RC.
> 
> You can email them for confirmation.


My manual was far more vague. Just that it is the rpm the boost works at. No details. Have emailed RC twice over 6 days. No response. Web searches aren't helping either. Makes me wonder if even RC knows what it is doing.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Jamolay said:


> My manual was far more vague. Just that it is the rpm the boost works at. No details. Have emailed RC twice over 6 days. No response. Web searches aren't helping either. Makes me wonder if even RC knows what it is doing.


I received a response from them via e-mail same day. Maybe double check the address you're sending to, not sure why they'd not respond back.

This is the e-mail I used:

[email protected]

When I inquired about the next step in performance, this was their response:



> Generally speaking the factory setting is close to the max but in some cases we can or need to up the setting to get to the sweet spot.
> E/2 can be set next. There are other settings besides that one if you would like to spend the time to find the absolute highest setting.


I'm on E2 currently and have left it there. Plenty satisfied with it.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, that helps. I was trying the Germany email address. I am going to stop thinking so hard and move it to E2.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

[email protected] (Germany) 
is also good but they have a higher volume of emails 
I always email both USA and Germany


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

LycanNyc said:


> [email protected] (Germany)
> is also good but they have a higher volume of emails
> I always email both USA and Germany


Thanks. My manual states [email protected], maybe that is the problem. I would say my biggest complaint with racechip is vague and incomplete information.
Well, anyway E1 today!


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

E2 my friend.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> E2 my friend.


My wimpiness has been called out!

Yes, I just was taking a conservative step. I often do this when prescribing new medications, so it is a habit.

E1 is notably better than E0, much less turbo lag sensation. I have gone from unimpressed to pleased. I will change to E2, like I should have already. Sigh....


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

The difference again, is more of the RPM band is effected. 

You are not over powering, just reving harder all the way up past 3,500 RPMs.


----------



## plygrndrlr (Apr 7, 2012)

Any update on this? I recently installed a week back and today I have a check engine light. 

Car had just over 5k on it when it was installed.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

plygrndrlr said:


> Any update on this? I recently installed a week back and today I have a check engine light.
> 
> Car had just over 5k on it when it was installed.


What are you set at? 
I am on E2 several days and ok. Mine has been in about a week or so as well, but I only turned it up recently.
E2 feels pretty good, part of me thinks E1 might have been a little smoother. After a bit I might try F1


----------



## plygrndrlr (Apr 7, 2012)

Jamolay said:


> What are you set at?
> I am on E2 several days and ok. Mine has been in about a week or so as well, but I only turned it up recently.
> E2 feels pretty good, part of me thinks E1 might have been a little smoother. After a bit I might try F1


Just stock settings. Was going to make some adjustments after experiencing what the normal setup was like.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

2 months on E2, no issues.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

So I have now gone to F2 and like it better than E2.
I was wondering if anyone had take a 328d to F3 without throwing codes. I am tempted, but a little nervous.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jamolay,

RC told me they don't recommend anything past E2, so you are in uncharted territory. I have been on E2 for 8,000 miles. I did finally get a CEL and I had local German repair shop clear it. It was a catalyst code. What you can expect periodically for running a tuner or piggy back unit.

Power and fuel mileage is wonderful. I may not be able to go back to SUV. Once you get used to 41 on highway, you won't want to give it up.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe the 328d since its weaker than 35d won't handle F3 (not sure since I dont have Diesel) 
I frequent the F15 boards since majority of the 35d users have RC Ultimate.

But let me quote again what they shared 


> If your stock setting is B1, DF or CE, the following apply:
> 
> Performance Level 1 - D1
> Performance Level 2 - E2
> ...


So it looks E2 and F3 is the perfect highest setting.

I have gone back to stock setting for my RC-Ultimate in my gasser and after 2 tanks fill, I increased 1 setting and on my 2nd tank fill going to increase 1 more setting and leave it at that depending how I see it feels now in this hot weather.

Remember cars are going to behave very different with piggyback tune in the summer than the better winter (more air flow)


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone here had RC with e9x N55?


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

BRAISKI said:


> Anyone here had RC with e9x N55?


There's F10 and F15 N55 folks with RC but this is a diesel thread lol


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lycanny,

F15 users and F3? How is this setting working?


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

LycanNyc,
Sorry, Apple is too smart for me with spell ck.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> Lycanny,
> 
> F15 users and F3? How is this setting working?


Each car will be different and have different tolerance.
There's someone running 03 setting 8,000 miles

You can check the F15 board here and search for Racechip or 35d folks

And also on the other board http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1073946&page=6
http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1113392&page=2 
42pilot Trojanlaw are some of the diesel runners and paicapo


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Reamer (May 3, 2014)

I have a '15 F31 328d and I'm considering the RC Pro2. One thing I have a question about is how the various modes work with the racechip - Comfort, Sport and Eco-pro.

Does the Piggyback unit affect each mode with an equal boost?

Thanks..


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Reamer said:


> I have a '15 F31 328d and I'm considering the RC Pro2. One thing I have a question about is how the various modes work with the racechip - Comfort, Sport and Eco-pro.
> 
> Does the Piggyback unit affect each mode with an equal boost?
> 
> Thanks..


Get Racechip Ultimate, its worth it! faster processor which will provide smoother power and the housing unit is even better on Ultimate, also newer model. 
Others will chime in on the modes, but for Petrol all modes are improved.

http://www.racingpowersports.com/racechip-ultimate-tuning-diesel-bmw-3er-f30-f31-f35-328d-182hp.html
use discount code: bmwchip

Subtotal	$589.99
Discount (bmwchip)	-$50.00

Forum Member GroupBuy Discount


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Reamer,

As far as I can tell it works exactly the same. You have more power in any of the settings. Just loke you do in comfort mode. I switch over to sport anytime I want to firm up shifts, add more fun and tighten the suspemtion.


----------



## Reamer (May 3, 2014)

LycanNyc said:


> Get Racechip Ultimate, its worth it! faster processor which will provide smoother power and the housing unit is even better on Ultimate, also newer model.
> 
> Others will chime in on the modes, but for Petrol all modes are improved.
> 
> ...


So, what does the faster processor accomplish? In what regard is it worth the additional $$$? I'm not being a pain in the ass here, serious question.

How is your "group buy" a $50 discount? It's $10 less than the price on Racechip-USA, and the same price as Amazon. I'm happy to support a vendor but not if they try and BS me with fake discounts and (dare I say) lies.


----------



## Reamer (May 3, 2014)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> Reamer,
> 
> As far as I can tell it works exactly the same. You have more power in any of the settings. Just loke you do in comfort mode. I switch over to sport anytime I want to firm up shifts, add more fun and tighten the suspemtion.


Thanks.

I know it may be sacrilege to BMW faithful, but I actually use Eco-pro quite often. The muted throttle response makes for easy driving in traffic, and I like the added mpg. There are times I use comfort and sport, but I don't want to lose the ability to switch between modes. Sounds like I won't.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Reamer said:


> So, what does the faster processor accomplish? In what regard is it worth the additional $$$? I'm not being a pain in the ass here, serious question.
> 
> How is your "group buy" a $50 discount? It's $10 less than the price on Racechip-USA, and the same price as Amazon. I'm happy to support a vendor but not if they try and BS me with fake discounts and (dare I say) lies.


It was a groupbuy but it ended, at least the $50 discount still serves a purpose for some. 
Whether you use it or not, does the same result to me :thumbup:

Since you have all your **** wrong. 
RaceChip Ultimate cost 
- RaceChip-USA has it for $600 
- Amazon has it for $590 
- RacingPowerSports has it for $590 - $50 =

Too bad there's people like u when someone tries to help they come back with a rude & dumb comments, especially wrong info. So go buy the Pro and don't ask stupid questions that have been answered.

The faster processor info is online and you can ask RaceChip as well. 
Since you think I am lying or try BS you with fake discounts.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

so faster processor but it makes no difference in actual performance?


----------



## Reamer (May 3, 2014)

LycanNyc said:


> It was a groupbuy but it ended, at least the $50 discount still serves a purpose for some.
> 
> Whether you use it or not, does the same result to me :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Maybe my response was a little rude. My apologies.

I misunderstood the pricing information, and took your post to mean it was $589 after the discount. Hence my thinking it was a 'fake discount.'

I have looked on the RaceChip website regarding the differences between the Ultimate and Pro2. I found very little information there regarding the alleged superiority of the Ultimate. And nothing persuasive.

In my first post in the thread I asked a specific question regarding the RC Pro2 and driving modes. Your response seemed like an up-sell without any meaningful (to me) information as to why it was better. I would love to hear from someone that has used both and hear/read a detailed review comparing the two.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Reamer,

I have the Ultimate, I have not had the Pro 2. 

The Ultimate is suppose to be smoother and react faster than P2. RC is very evasive and short on answers to any questions you pose.

I am on F3 and it will throw CEL that is catalyst related. It runs great though. 

Very smooth, fast, great shirts and super happy.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Reamer said:


> Maybe my response was a little rude. My apologies.
> 
> I misunderstood the pricing information, and took your post to mean it was $589 after the discount. Hence my thinking it was a 'fake discount.'
> 
> ...


No worries; doubt anyone here will try 1 version and then try another. Most of the RC users are all on Ultimate (F15 X5, F22 M235, F10 535/550, F25 X3) that i've seen. 
The price difference is so marginal that it doesn't make sense to go with a lower model when the Ultimate is going to offer you a better resale value as well.

Last, shoot up an email to [email protected] or [email protected]



Fenstermaker1 said:


> Reamer,
> 
> I have the Ultimate, I have not had the Pro 2.
> 
> ...


 Catalyst related, hmm try going to the lower setting and see what happens. Since you have a 35d, I'd recommend seeing the opinion from Trojanlaw or 42pilot since they also have it.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

LycanNyc,

What kind of power am I running on F3?


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

I went back to E0 from E2. Fuel economy seemed to be really suffering, last fill up was 33mpg with mixed driving. Best that I've done with mostly highway was 37-38mpg. Haven't been able to break 40mpg even on long trips.

Now that I'm back at E0, it seems to be a lot better on fuel. We'll see how it averages out. Not really noticing much of a decrease of power either.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Update
2014 328xd wagon
I have been running Racechip ultimate for 3ish months on F2 with out a problem until this morning. On the way back from the mountains (first time up since adding the RCU) I pop a CEL. Car felt fine, drove just as well, maybe a slight noise I didn't recall hearing before. First opportunity I had I pulled off the chip, forgetting entirely that they had provided a dummy cap just for this situation, d'oh. Oh, well, it's off and the CEL went away immediately. 
I guess I will re-install at E2 soon.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

I neglected to mention, I sure notice the chips absence! Nothing like taking it out to remind you of what it does. I will be glad when I put it back in.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jamolay 

The CEL come and goes. It does not light up often. I had it checked and it was a catalyst code. I am sure the exhaust gases are different with the tune. 

I don't worry as it is not uncommon. 
My car runs great, efficiently and never runs warm. 

I took it out this am for a good hard run. This is good to clear out the exhaust system. 

No light. It ran strong. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Thanks! I figured it wasn't important, but I would rather it not come up. I will go to E2, which is recommended, but if it comes up again, I will just clear it.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok. Let me know how much change you notice dropping back.


----------



## jimmsters (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys I'm so glad I finally found this thread! BMW Genius here running E2 on my X3 28d. I noticed a huge difference going from E0 in the rpm range. The power used to fall off at about 3,500 in E0. After going E2 it feels more like a BMW engine should giving more power throughout the range, noticeably through 4,000.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

jimmsters said:


> Hey guys I'm so glad I finally found this thread! BMW Genius here running E2 on my X3 28d. I noticed a huge difference going from E0 in the rpm range. The power used to fall off at about 3,500 in E0. After going E2 it feels more like a BMW engine should giving more power throughout the range, noticeably through 4,000.


Great  :thumbup:
Also, Racechip-USA or RaceChip.com (Technik) email support and this is where we got the info


----------

